# Dog left to starve tied,muzzled to fence.(warning distressing pic)



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Mastiff Dog Tied To Post And Left To Die In Angus Scotland | Home | Sky News

This is disgusting!!! vets say it could have taken 2 weeks for the mastiff bitch to die,she had tried to eat the dirt and some wood,how could anyone sit at home knowing what they had done.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Whats going on in Scotland???


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

shortbackandsides said:


> Mastiff Dog Tied To Post And Left To Die In Angus Scotland | Home | Sky News
> 
> This is disgusting!!! vets say it could have taken 2 weeks for the mastiff bitch to die,she had tried to eat the dirt and some wood,how could anyone sit at home knowing what they had done.


I honestly do not understand how people survive without a heart  Where were the neighbours for Gods sake. Surely someone must have known or seen this poor dog


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

So sad, no matter how many times I see pictures like this, I do not get "used" to them, each one is shocking and upsets me.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Omg that's a Mastiff? Doesn't look anything like one, it's just skin and bones  poor little thing.  
Where's the write up for the picture? I can't see anything.. although maybe it's a good thing I don't read it


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

This link should be the article written about it: http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...uelty_To_Animals:_Mastiff_Dog_Tied_To_Post_An


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

oh my god that is horrific, what an awful thing to do, i hope the F**kers who did this get the same treatment one day, what a dispicible act, run pain free little one xxx


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

That poor dog...I cant believe anyone could do such a thing...they should be tied to a post and left to die...


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Poppy09 said:


> That poor dog...I cant believe anyone could do such a thing...they should be tied to a post and left to die...


totally agree trouble is tracing the owners though


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sick Swines!!..

Well what goes round comes around i allways say!...they will get there repay

Poor dog makes me sick to see that


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

that was just a few miles up the road from me and it is SICK if i had known there was a dog i would have gone and got it poor thing must have been in agony.

what is worse is that i volunteer at a rescue centre and they do not have many dogs at all and sometimes none and they would never put a dog down soo why couldn't they just leave the dog there where it would get looked after and cared for.

wendy


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

reddogsX3 said:


> that was just a few miles up the road from me and it is SICK if i had known there was a dog i would have gone and got it poor thing must have been in agony.
> 
> what is worse is that i volunteer at a rescue centre and they do not have many dogs at all and sometimes none and they would never put a dog down soo why couldn't they just leave the dog there where it would get looked after and cared for.
> 
> wendy


I think most people would want to helpso unnessasary and selfish


----------

